# These albums are 50 years old in 2022



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I saw this on Facebook


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Some of us are gettin' old


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Alan Small said:


> Some of us are gettin' old


whadda ya mean , gettin' old .... look in the mirror ! we ARE old ... 
my eyesight isn't failing yet !


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Exile on Main Street. My favorite stones album.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Only one I ever bought out of that group was thick as a brick.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Wardo said:


> Only one I ever bought out of that group was thick as a brick.


I think that might just be on my top 5 favorite albums of all time. It was much before my time.... but I love me some Tull


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

If I was old enough back in that day I would have bought the Allman Brothers and the Black Sabbath albums. Possibly even Uriah Heep.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That was a pretty darn good year for music.

Not familiar with the band "Clear Spot", though. And why would they name their album after Captain Beefheart?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I always thought Machine Head was 73... it's not, I checked. But now my argument that 1973 was one of the best years for LP releases is not as strong. Still great though!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

My Ding a Ling is fifty years old. That's a long time swimming across Turtle Creek with all them snappers all around his feet.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

SWLABR said:


> I always thought Machine Head was 73... it's not, I checked. But now my argument that 1973 was one of the best years for LP releases is not as strong. Still great though!


Same here... I could have sworn I bought Machinehead while a buddy bought Dark Side at the same time. Probably took my til '73 to earn the sheckles to buy it.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

leftysg said:


> Probably took my til '73 to earn the sheckles to buy it.


Yeah, albums were $2.99 and that was big money back then… lol


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Alan Small said:


> Some of us are gettin' old


I'm not young at 45, but young enough that they all came out before I was born.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

torndownunit said:


> I'm not young at 45, but young enough that they all came out before I was born.


Me too, but by a year. I was born in 73, so that's why that year has a special place in my heart. Not to mention a crap-ton of awesome LP's. 

House's of the Holy, Dark Side, Let's Get it On, and the winner, SABBATH (F'N) BLOODY (F'N) SABBATH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's the official title by the way.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Most of those albums are Sixties bands past their prime. 

Good year for the "newcomers" Steely Dan. 

Bowie came into his own for a moment.

Clear Spot is Beefheart's finest. The apex. Downhill from there.

School's Out was a great single.

A lot of that was shit and still is. The Sixties were gold. This is bronze at best.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Some epic albums there.


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

It's one year older than I am, but Deep Purples Machine may still hold up as my favorite hard rock album ever.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

And fifty years before that, this is what music sounded like:


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I had/have almost all of those. They forgot this one…


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Doug Gifford said:


> And fifty years before that, this is what music sounded like:


Or, sometimes, it sounded like this:


----------



## Rene Asologuitar (10 mo ago)

torndownunit said:


> ***
> 
> Love this!!!
> Thanks for posting.
> Rene


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Only one I ever bought out of that group was thick as a brick.





Mark Brown said:


> I think that might just be on my top 5 favorite albums of all time. It was much before my time.... but I love me some Tull


I had the import with the newspaper insert. Read it while I listened.
Are you aware that Ian released and performed TaaB II?








SWLABR said:


> SABBATH (F'N) BLOODY (F'N) SABBATH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's the official title by the way.


Best album along with Sabotage.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I had the import with the newspaper insert.


Same here, what was the name of that girl who worked at the brass knob .. lol

We went to see Tull at Ottawa probably in the 80s. The trip was a fine binge but the concert was cancelled due to a problem with Anderson's voice - seems to me that he was just a whisper after that.

Edit: might have been the late 70s I was driving a 72 Impala .. lol


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

The St. Cleve Chronicle (12 pages)
@SWLABR can maybe help us out.
His buddy bought my album collection.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

That's her on the right .. lol


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Wardo said:


> That's her on the right .. lol


Yes, I remember her, however, the story about the poem is buried in the paper giving her identity.
IIRC, she attempted to defame Milton by accusing him of rape? 😯


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Yes, I remember her, however, the story about the poem is buried in the paper giving her identity.
> IIRC, she attempted to defame Milton by accusing him of rape? 😯


The poet and the wise man.
Stand behind the gun.
And there was something about a paperback edition.
Of the Boy Scout manual.
As they ride themselves over the fields.
And make all their animal deals.. lol

Passion Play was a good one too.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

There's not any Tull that I don't like.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

laristotle said:


> Best album along with Sabotage.]


Vol 4, SBS, and Sabotage are their three best.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Vol 4, SBS, and Sabotage are their three best.


I agree. So many of my friends who listen to earlier Sabbath a shitload aren't remotely familiar with Sabotage at all. It's such an intense album. When you read about the recording of it makes sense.


----------



## PTO (12 mo ago)

When I was in high school in the 90s we were into to a lot of these. At the time rock listeners I knew liked contemporary alternative and classic rock. The classics seemed like from a different world at the time so it’s weird to think that 2002 is as far back now as they were then.

Kind of like how I wasn’t alive when JFK was killed but I remember the 25th anniversary. Almost doesn’t seem like it was ever that recent…


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

torndownunit said:


> I agree. So many of my friends who listen to earlier Sabbath a shitload aren't remotely familiar with Sabotage at all. It's such an intense album. When you read about the recording of it makes sense.


Black Sabbath and Paranoid are great LP’s. No question. I liked, and still listen to them. But my deep appreciation started with Master of Reality. Children of the Grave is just about perfect. I didn’t have Vol 4 till much later. I skipped it when I acquired a very poor vinyl copy of SBS. That record blew me away. I bought it on cassette in a bargain bin. My buddy bought Sabotage just for the cover. But it followed suite. I traded him for his tape and listened to both almost exclusively. (Even neglecting my precious Led Zep) I realized I had missed 4, so I got that. 
I stand behind those three as a perfect trifecta.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Black Sabbath and Paranoid are great LP’s. No question. I liked, and still listen to them. But my deep appreciation started with Master of Reality. Children of the Grave is just about perfect. I didn’t have Vol 4 till much later. I skipped it when I acquired a very poor vinyl copy of SBS. That record blew me away. I bought it on cassette in a bargain bin. My buddy bought Sabotage just for the cover. But it followed suite. I traded him for his tape and listened to both almost exclusively. (Even neglecting my precious Led Zep) I realized I had missed 4, so I got that.
> I stand behind those three as a perfect trifecta.


I am 45 and basically as soon as I could use a turntable, I started listening to my older brothers records. He had "We Sold Our Soul to Rock n Roll" SBS and, Master of Reality, and Vol 4. Something about Volume 4 made me listen to it first so I always have a soft spot for it. I think that's the way it goes with albums sometimes, especially when you hear them at that age. You bond to the one that blows you mind. Sabotage is the first one I bought myself, and Hole in the Sky just blew my mind when I put it on. But Lord of this World from Master of Reality is probably my favourite Sabbath song.

The other experience with his records that always stick in my mind was putting on Motorhead Overkill for the first time because the cover was so cool, and hearing Overkill lead it off. That was a life changing experience for me even at that age.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

My buddy painted Vol 4 on his vest back in the day when it was cool to do so.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

torndownunit said:


> I am 45 and basically as soon as I could use a turntable, I started listening to my older brothers records. He had "We Sold Our Soul to Rock n Roll" SBS and, Master of Reality, and Vol 4. Something about Volume 4 made me listen to it first so I always have a soft spot for it. I think that's the way it goes with albums sometimes, especially when you hear them at that age. You bond to the one that blows you mind. Sabotage is the first one I bought myself, and Hole in the Sky just blew my mind when I put it on. But Lord of this World from Master of Reality is probably my favourite Sabbath song.
> 
> The other experience with his records that always stick in my mind was putting on Motorhead Overkill for the first time because the cover was so cool, and hearing Overkill lead it off. That was a life changing experience for me even at that age.


Ive just recently discovered Pentagram, a next level Sabbath inspired band.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Ive just recently discovered Pentagram, a next level Sabbath inspired band.


I hadn't heard them until that documentary about them came out a few years back.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

mhammer said:


> That was a pretty darn good year for music.
> 
> Not familiar with the band "Clear Spot", though. And why would they name their album after Captain Beefheart?


it was a Cptn. Beefheart album titled "Clear Spot"


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Fred Gifford said:


> it was a Cptn. Beefheart album titled "Clear Spot"


I knew that. I was just poking a little fun at the obvious typo by whoever wrote up the list.


----------

